# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Ngưu lang chúc nữ

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Ngày xưa Ngưu Lang Chức Nữ sống bên nhau không xa một giờ
Ngày nay Ngưu Lang Chức Nữ sống yêu thương đố ai có ngờ
Tình yêu trao nhau gắn bó khiến cho ai thấy việc chẳng lo
Trời xanh không thương hai người nên bắt đày chia cách đôi bờ

Đầu sông cuối sông Ngân Hà, khổ thương nhớ nhau trông chờ
Tình nên thơ thành bơ vơ xa cách mịt mờ
Tủi thân chữ yêu không thành, cả đôi khóc than duyên tình
Mà taị sao nhịp khổ dau không thấu trời già ?

Ngày nay đôi ta đắm đuối sống bên nhau yêu đương vời vợi
Dù cho say mê sớm tối vẫn khuyên nhau gắn trọn kiếp người
Tình yêu cao hơn thác núi cũng bao la khác nào biển khơi
Mà sao hôm nay ông trời chia rẽ mình xa cách muôn đời

----------

